

Show HN: Australia Quiz (Sound) - gaving
https://terraaustralis.herokuapp.com/

======
gaving
Weekend(ish) project to play with React.

[https://github.com/gaving/terra](https://github.com/gaving/terra)

Related:-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7178358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7178358)

------
simonblack
Faulty quiz - needs work.

